# Good Start for 2012



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

Can't believe Sept 2011 being the last time I've been fishing offshore! Maybe BP oil messes up the weather too.  Had some ATL people down and headed toward the steps. Very bumpy on our way out and then it looked like a lake. As soon as we arrived, a commercial boat captain with a thick European accent pushed us off our fishing ground while his other boat was towing a 4 mile long cable net at the steps. The boat name was Amber 3 and can anyone inform me of what the rules are for long lining for our area? It really sucked see them just ruin our fishy like that.

After being pissed, I moved over a few miles. The ocean rewarded our kind act with 2 very nice swordfish. Amber 3 can kiss it! With 2 swords on board, we headed to the Marlin rig with little success. All the tunas were small and very picky. We caught 1 and left for Horn. Horn had more and a little better grade. Most tunas were caught chunking due to scattered weeds making trolling impossible. There are some amazing weed lines form 15 miles east of Marlin rig. We caught small mahis but it should be epic soon. Lots of bait forming on the weeds. We finished with 2 swords, 7 yellowfins and 1 mahi. Good luck to all and hopefully we will have a great 2012 season.

Macala


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice report! sucks about the commercial boat. shudda took some picts of that too. That water out there look great!


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

*more pictures*

Enjoy the pictures


----------



## mayday 57 (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for a great report , its gonna be a great year.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Jeff, thanks for the post (and the call) looks like y'all had a good trip, nice job on the swords! I love the steps for swording! Last time we were out scattered weeds killed our efforts at trolling as well, hate that!!

Did the Amber 3 actually tell you to leave or just stay clear??

Robert


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

That's a great trip. congrats and thanks for the report


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

MSYellowfin said:


> Jeff, thanks for the post (and the call) looks like y'all had a good trip, nice job on the swords! I love the steps for swording! Last time we were out scattered weeds killed our efforts at trolling as well, hate that!!
> 
> Did the Amber 3 actually tell you to leave or just stay clear??
> 
> Robert


Robert, they made me feel very unsafe. They bullied us off and I moved out for our safety. He came within 30 feet from us with his spot light blinding us and would not explain why because his English was so bad. No one could make out what he was saying. No matter what, I'm never putting my crew in harms way.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Great job there Capt. I love your attitude. My CREW comes first and foremost. Great job on your catch.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*nice*

congrats sorry to hear about the commerical fishing buthead but hey his meth level was probable just a little low he will be fine as soon as he gets another fix


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

great report as always!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

macala said:


> No matter what, I'm never putting my crew in harms way.


Amen! First fishing is supposed to be safe, then fun. Reality is you can never win a pushing match offshore, it's a shame some people act the way they do, but it's the world we live in. You just brush it off and regroup, just as you did, then you go catch a couple solid swords!! Way to make lemonade!

Robert


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Jeff, well done, I always enjoy your posts.


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report guys. Those are some awesome pics!!


----------



## SquidBrand (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Stacy and I really enjoyed this trip. I fed a party fresh sushi last night that everyone died for. I cant wait until our next trip Jeff. Standing by until its time to cast off again.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Ding Ding Ding we have a winner, offshore beatdown fo sure. Good fishing Jeff


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Try filing a report with the Coast Guard. That just pisses me off. May do some good but I doubt it . It may make you feel good about it though


----------



## MikenBama (Feb 18, 2010)

We also had a killer trip but ran across the same boat. What a bummer watching our resources get hammered like that!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

sweeeet! nice swords and yft!!!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, oustanding as usual, well done Jeff and crew...thanks for the great report.


----------



## SiestaGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Mother Nature and I seem to be on the same page as of late. Very thankful for the weather window and a great captain. Hope it won't be six months until our next trip. :thumbup:


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

Awesome report!


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

I did a search for Amber and did not see an Amber III or 3. There was a recreational Bamber III and an Amber II. 

http://www.st.nmfs.noaa.gov/st1/CoastGuard/VesselByName.html

What is the 4 mile cable net you mentioned? A bottom trawler? I assume you were not under power but the other 2 vessels were? Don't see how they had the right to push you off like that but you did the correct thing by moving for crew safety. How big were the boats? Sorry for all the questions. There used to be a lot of tile trawlers out there many years ago.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

eddy2419 said:


> I did a search for Amber and did not see an Amber III or 3. There was a recreational Bamber III and an Amber II.
> 
> http://www.st.nmfs.noaa.gov/st1/CoastGuard/VesselByName.html
> 
> What is the 4 mile cable net you mentioned? A bottom trawler? I assume you were not under power but the other 2 vessels were? Don't see how they had the right to push you off like that but you did the correct thing by moving for crew safety. How big were the boats? Sorry for all the questions. There used to be a lot of tile trawlers out there many years ago.


If the vessel had a long cable behind it, perhaps a seismic ship or other oil/gas exploration vessel, she more than likely falls under a classification of vessels called RAMs, or "restricted in her ability to maneuver." In which case, a power vessel must yield to her. Here is the hierarchy regarding "right of way" on the high seas...

New (Not under command)
Reels (Restricted in her ability to maneuver)
Catch (Constrained by draft)
Fish (vessels engaged in (commercial) fishing)
So (sail driven vessels)
Purchase (power driven vessels)
Some (sea plane)
Willingly (wigs)


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> If the vessel had a long cable behind it, perhaps a seismic ship or other oil/gas exploration vessel, she more than likely falls under a classification of vessels called RAMs, or "restricted in her ability to maneuver." In which case, a power vessel must yield to her.


That makes perfect sense. Those seismic cables could ruin your night.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

She was plenty manuverable. She turned 90* and headed straight for us in a threating manner when she could have easily avoided us.

I have a MM# so I'm pretty familiar with the rules of road.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

eddy2419 said:


> That makes perfect sense. Those seismic cables could ruin your night.


Ya, you gotta be real careful when you see a vessel that looks kinda strange like that. Pipelaying vessels, crew/supply boats, subsea construction ships, you'll see a ton of them more west of you guys. The seismic ships are pretty cool though; apparently the apparatus they are dragging is similar to a sonar, in that it "pings" all the way down through the seafloor and locates potential oil/gas reservoir. These explorations are naturally funded by oil/gas companies, and are usually the first step of many ultimately leading to drilling and oil/gas production. Upon discovering a promising area, the particular "block" (or blocks) (3 mile by 3 mile grid system laid across the gulf sea floor) can be bid upon and leased from the BOEMRE (Bureau of Ocean Energy Management, Regulation, and Enforcement). Once an energy company has the rights leased from the government, that is when they can commence exploratory drilling. For now though, there is no drilling east of the flora-bama state line.

Little education for you right there! :thumbsup:


----------

